# Logitech Solar K750 - Charging time



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

I bought the Logitech Solar K750 Wireless Keyboard a week ago and I'm in love with it so far. However, I have some questions regarding the charging time. Every night I leave the keyboard by a window in the off-position for it to pickup the sunlight when the sun goes up in the morning till I need to use it again in the afternoon. How long do I need to put it under a lightsource when it's fully drained until I can use it again at max capacity? 

I have tried leaving it by a lightsource when it was at 98% for five hours. When I came back to check it was still on 98%. Just curious what I should do when the battery is fully drained.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Was a manual included and did it give any estimated times?
I doubt there is a definitive answer to your question. Experimentation would be the only way to ascertain the times.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Logitech.com > Logitech Solar App. The power is in your hands. (For Windows and Mac).


----------

